# NATO Soldier killed in Afghanistan (13 Jan 07)



## navymich (13 Jan 2007)

http://www.canada.com/topics/news/world/story.html?id=ae2fe622-d1d2-4ccf-b348-d15d53a465a2&k=85055



> NATO soldier killed in Afghanistan
> 
> First NATO death of 2007
> 
> ...



RIP


----------



## vonGarvin (13 Jan 2007)

RIP soldier


----------



## Mike Baker (13 Jan 2007)

RIP


----------



## BernDawg (13 Jan 2007)

Godspeed troop.


----------



## ArmyRick (13 Jan 2007)

Troop, to the country you serve and you


----------



## teddybear (13 Jan 2007)

RIP soldier  

To the family, my deepest sympathies.


----------



## Blunt Object (13 Jan 2007)

May their rest in peace.


----------



## 3rd Horseman (13 Jan 2007)

RIP to the fallen, bravest of the brave he who lays his life down for another  Thoughts are with the family and regimental family.


----------



## armyvern (13 Jan 2007)

Regardless of his nationality, we mourn his loss.

Godspeed. My prayers and thoughts for his family.


----------



## Badanai (13 Jan 2007)

Rest in peace 

http://www.icasualties.org/oef/Afghanistan.aspx


----------



## ladybugmabj (13 Jan 2007)

RIP Soldier


----------



## schart28 (13 Jan 2007)

RIP


----------



## westie048 (13 Jan 2007)

RIP


----------



## The Bread Guy (13 Jan 2007)

*First British soldier killed this year in Afghanistan*
Reuters (UK), 13 Jan 07
Article Link

Insurgents attacked NATO troops in southern Afghanistan on Saturday and killed a British marine, the first foreign soldier killed in Afghanistan this year, the alliance and the Ministry of Defence said.  The ministry said the marine was killed during a mission to clear Taliban positions in northern Helmand province ....

_- edited to add latest news re:  nationality of fallen - _


----------



## observor 69 (13 Jan 2007)

One British soldier has been killed in Iraq and a British marine has been killed in Afghanistan, the Ministry of Defence has said. 

Two British troops die overseas 
One British soldier has been killed in Iraq and a British marine has been killed in Afghanistan, the Ministry of Defence has said. 
The soldier died while on duty in Basra and the marine was killed during operations in the southern province of Helmand, officials confirmed. 

The families of both men have been informed. 

Defence Secretary Des Browne said he was "greatly saddened" by the news of the two deaths. 

The MoD said the British marine was killed during an ongoing mission to clear Taleban positions and firing points at Kajaki, in Helmand province. 

'Terrible loss' 

Brigadier Jerry Thomas, commander of the UK Task Force in Afghanistan, said: "I send my sincere and heartfelt condolences to his family and to his friends. 

"They have lost a much loved member of their family and a good friend and my thoughts are with them at this difficult time." 

Officials said the soldier died in Basra while performing his duty. 

Mr Browne said his "thoughts and sincere condolences" were with both servicemen's families, friends and colleagues "as they come to terms with this terrible loss". 

Fierce battle 

Earlier this week British troops killed up to 100 Taleban fighters as they destroyed a key base in Helmand province. 

It was described as the UK Task Force's biggest pre-planned operation in the area to date. 

There are currently 6,000 British troops in Afghanistan, with 1,000 based in the capital, Kabul, and 5,000 in Helmand. 

In Iraq, there are 7,100 members of the British armed forces based around Basra in the south east of the country. 

The last soldier to die in Iraq was Sergeant Wayne Rees, 36, who was killed in a road accident in rural Maysan province on 7 January. 


Story from BBC NEWS:
http://news.bbc.co.uk/go/pr/fr/-/2/hi/uk_news/6259969.stm

Published: 2007/01/13 21:09:32 GMT

© BBC MMVII


----------



## te. crutch (13 Jan 2007)

RIP to the fallen


----------



## PoPo (14 Jan 2007)

Thoughts and prayers to Family and Friends

RIP


----------

